# Psst...Wanna own a Legend?



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I have a great condition Mitchell 302 Saltwater Spinning Reel. These reels have probably caught more fish than any other in history and will last longer than you live. Made in France just like good wine and smelly cheeses.

It has brand new Andre 15# clear line on it. Bail works fine, no issues with retrieve and reels smoothly. I have recently lubed it.

See what it was like to fish in the 60's and 70's. Go back in time without having to wear a leisure suit, disco dance, or have bushy hair. Remember back in the late 60's it was the era of "Free Love" and many a fisherman got women by using a Mitchell 302. Groovey baby.

It needs a home. This would be a great project reel to add a manual pick up and crosswind cam......Trust me I did to one and I love fishing it.

This could be yours for $30.




















Paypal and I ship in CONUS for six bucks


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Please close thread as I am seeking other alternatives to fund my fishing addiction


----------

